# Dog Boarding/Pet Hotel near Latina or Rome???



## candace

I live in Latina (Lazio) and would like to find an American-styled pet hotel/kennel for a male 2-year old indoor dog. He likes to play with a tennis ball (you throw, he fetches!), sleep inside where it is warm, and and get some attention throughout the day. The last place was indoors, but they didn't spend anytime with my dog. We brought his sleeping pad and ball, and he was left to play on his own, or he could play with one of the other female dogs. Here in the U.S., we have a wonderful boarding kennel where they actually walk with the dogs and spend time with them. I am open to any great suggestions or ideas. I need to board him for the Christmas holiday for 16 days. Thanks, and I am glad to join this forum!


----------



## asiatravels888

*pet sitting*



candace said:


> I live in Latina (Lazio) and would like to find an American-styled pet hotel/kennel for a male 2-year old indoor dog. He likes to play with a tennis ball (you throw, he fetches!), sleep inside where it is warm, and and get some attention throughout the day. The last place was indoors, but they didn't spend anytime with my dog. We brought his sleeping pad and ball, and he was left to play on his own, or he could play with one of the other female dogs. Here in the U.S., we have a wonderful boarding kennel where they actually walk with the dogs and spend time with them. I am open to any great suggestions or ideas. I need to board him for the Christmas holiday for 16 days. Thanks, and I am glad to join this forum!


If you need a pet friendly sitter, me and my wife live in Rome. I am from the USA and work from home with my wife here in Central Rome. I am a writer / consultant and would be happy to offer pet sitting for your little one. We have always had small dogs and we miss our 2 female maltese, which we left with my father when we moved abroad. Just let us know if you need this assistance in the future. Of course, we don't do this for the money. We are semi-retired.


----------



## candace

*Thank you!*



asiatravels888 said:


> If you need a pet friendly sitter, me and my wife live in Rome. I am from the USA and work from home with my wife here in Central Rome. I am a writer / consultant and would be happy to offer pet sitting for your little one. We have always had small dogs and we miss our 2 female maltese, which we left with my father when we moved abroad. Just let us know if you need this assistance in the future. Of course, we don't do this for the money. We are semi-retired.


Thank you so much!!!!! We would love to meet you whenever we plan our next trip! Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## asiatravels888

*happy to help*



candace said:


> Thank you so much!!!!! We would love to meet you whenever we plan our next trip! Thank you so much for your response!


sure., just reach out to us anytime.


----------



## Hwiggy

candace said:


> I live in Latina (Lazio) and would like to find an American-styled pet hotel/kennel for a male 2-year old indoor dog. He likes to play with a tennis ball (you throw, he fetches!), sleep inside where it is warm, and and get some attention throughout the day. The last place was indoors, but they didn't spend anytime with my dog. We brought his sleeping pad and ball, and he was left to play on his own, or he could play with one of the other female dogs. Here in the U.S., we have a wonderful boarding kennel where they actually walk with the dogs and spend time with them. I am open to any great suggestions or ideas. I need to board him for the Christmas holiday for 16 days. Thanks, and I am glad to join this forum!


Hi there, I came across your post while searching for dog kennels for my 2 dogs! I also live in Latina. Have you had any luck finding a decent kennel in the local area? I have 2 German Shepherd dogs and it is difficult to find a place that will take them together. Frustrating to say the least. I hope to hear back from you!


----------



## shadowsky

*2 small dogs for a 5 month "sit"*



asiatravels888 said:


> If you need a pet friendly sitter, me and my wife live in Rome. I am from the USA and work from home with my wife here in Central Rome. I am a writer / consultant and would be happy to offer pet sitting for your little one. We have always had small dogs and we miss our 2 female maltese, which we left with my father when we moved abroad. Just let us know if you need this assistance in the future. Of course, we don't do this for the money. We are semi-retired.


Hi
My husband and I having to move back to New Zealand for a 5 month contract at the end of May. Our dogs who were bought over here in December are unable to come back with us due to the new MAF regulations that prohibit any dogs entering NZ that havent been resident in Italy for 12 months with the new rabbies laws.

Our dogs are like our children and it breaks our heart to have to leave them here - we have been searching for somewhere appropriate to leave them where they would be loved and looked after like we do for them and are coming up empty.

Amber is a Yorkie, and Oscar is a min poodle x shih tzu both are 5 years old, de sexed and fully vaccinated, house trained and obediant and super loving!!

Would you be interested in looking after our wee ones for us while we are away? 

We live in Parma but would drive down to you, and would pay you for your services. We are desperate to find them a loving home!

Hope to hear from you as soon as possible,

Kindest regards

Kylie and Luke Andrews


----------



## jcinitaly

*pet sitting*

I happened upon your post while searching for dog boarding in rome for the summer. I have two one year old dogs. I love them and will not leave them in a kennel or cage. I was wondering if your offer is still open? We know the going rate in a kennel and will pay if you can provide the love and attention that my dogs are used to. Please contact me if you are interested. Thank you.


----------



## jcinitaly

Asiatravel888, I saw your post and was wondering if you would be interested in dog sitting for me? I have two dogs (one year old) that are used to a lot of love and affection. I am looking for someone who would be able to give them that while I will be away for three weeks tis summer. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## anna.amour

I am looking for a pet sitter for my small and freindly dog.
Please let me know if your offer i still valid.
Warm regards,
Anna 





asiatravels888 said:


> If you need a pet friendly sitter, me and my wife live in Rome. I am from the USA and work from home with my wife here in Central Rome. I am a writer / consultant and would be happy to offer pet sitting for your little one. We have always had small dogs and we miss our 2 female maltese, which we left with my father when we moved abroad. Just let us know if you need this assistance in the future. Of course, we don't do this for the money. We are semi-retired.


----------

